# I have 5 months left before I graduate... and I have zero friends to show for it.



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

:|

Yeah.... I've basically just chatted with people in class and it never got beyond that. Acquaintances always ended when the class ended. I never liked being the "one to call" so I would wait for someone to call me instead.... which never happened. Nothing feels worse to me than me trying to push my friendship on someone else, so I would always just let it happen if it was supposed to happen. I've met some really cool people, but I think it would be weird to randomly send them a message when I haven't seen them for a year+.

Ugh. I'm taking a year off before going to grad school, and I have a feeling that I will have a more difficult time making friends in grad school because of the age of graduate students. Some of them will probably be married/ have no room for new friends. 

TL.DR - I haven't made any friends at all during my 3+ years at my university. :time


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Im not having much fun in college either but
im a freshman. Im sure in grad school people will focus
more on work than socializing anyway.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

gil088 said:


> i have to admit, i really had a tough time making friends in college. I also disqualified many of the friendships i made, thinking that they were just being nice to me because they were friends of my roommates or of one of my other friends.
> 
> I guess the one thing that i learned towards my last year of college is that people want to make new friends. If you message those people you haven't seen in a while, it might be a little awkward for you, but your not really losing anything by doing so. I think most people would only answer your message in a positive manner, or not respond at all- in which case your in the same boat. This can definitely be tough with sa, but you can do it. Try some cbt if you need to challenge your thoughts.


cbt?


----------

